# Top Bar Hives and moisture control



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I have both and I think the TBH's may have more of a moisture issue. I have added 5/8" vent holes to my followers boards that vent up into the "attic" space above the bars. This has made a major difference but I think they may still be a little wetter than my langs.

Mike


----------



## the doc (Mar 3, 2010)

i actually have both types. The kenyan TBH is supposed to have better moisture characteristics as the bees are supposed to more fully occupy the hive space and cluster off the top bars thus warming them. The idea is that this should prevent water from raining down on them so to speak

This year I put a cedar chip filled ventilation super on my hive and painted the boxes with Behr stain and not latex paint. These hives are essentially having no moisture issues now except for the one I painted last year with traditional exterior latex paint.


----------



## Dan in PA (Apr 20, 2011)

the doc said:


> i actually have both types. The kenyan TBH is supposed to have better moisture characteristics as the bees are supposed to more fully occupy the hive space and cluster off the top bars thus warming them. The idea is that this should prevent water from raining down on them so to speak
> 
> This year I put a cedar chip filled ventilation super on my hive and painted the boxes with Behr stain and not latex paint. These hives are essentially having no moisture issues now except for the one I painted last year with traditional exterior latex paint.




I use Behr deck stain on my TBH as well. Works very well to keep moisture out of the hive.


----------



## gjd (Jan 26, 2011)

I've got a 1-year-old Langstroth and a new TBH made to Chandler's plans (sides 11.25"). TBH package was installed early April, when it was still occasionally below freezing. The TBH has been extremely humid-- damp walls inside, traces of black mold forming on bars and top of sides, relative humidity very high. I keep a removable cover open under the SBB 1" along one side, and have constructed several vented bars with little screened channels on the underside of the bars. I can't quite bring myself to completely remove the bottom cover yet; I'd prefer the colony start growing more. They don't seem to like it open. It is well-painted with latex primer and top coat; it is not clear to me how much moisture would be dissipated to the outside through 3/4" pine, particularly compared to venting. 

The humidity peaked after about 2 weeks. During a rainy spell it was simply wet inside for several days. It decreased somewhat once the weather warmed slightly, I increased the ventilation, and they got stabilized with some comb built and were aggressively foraging. I don't know what factors were important. They have 8 bars built up, with 8 open, and it is still consistently about 10 F colder and 15% more humid than the larger, more populated Langstroth. I have no evidence any of this moisture is bad, but am not experienced enough to recognize signs, if there are any. In fact, I can't determine what normal is for a wild hive. I'm in MA, with wetlands nearby down a hill. Hives are partially shaded, late morning sun.

My original concerns about condensation dripping down on the bees in winter vanished the first day, seeing the cluster adhering to the bars in the shallow hive. I will still insulate the outer cover and maybe put some absorbent material directly above the bars, but if any condensation occurs it will be off to the sides. I couldn't come up with a Warre quilt idea that I liked, and figured I should see how the basic design worked before trying to customize it with stuff that required some major decisions-- how to vent the bars to above, and how to lay the quilt on the bars, and how the quilt should be constructed. It's a very interesting hive, particularly with an observation window, but quite a different experience.
Greg


----------



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

Sounds like your efforts will work for you if the bees cooperate. My thoughts were along the line of sun and wind exposer. Both could potentially help dry things out. The wind can really be benefitual as it can dry things out pretty quickly. If the hive were placed where some southern/warmer winds could work for you, then I'm not sure what else one could do here.


----------

